# First time interior job. Constructive criticism welcome



## Sweetnlow5 (Feb 2, 2007)

I just picked up this big body. It was bagged up with music and such, but the interior is garbage. Car came with vinyl material, so I figured I'd give it a try. Here's what the car looks like:







And here is what the interior looks like:















My plan is to cut all stitching from the old seats and hold it up to new material to trace the shape of new seat covers. I'm keeping notes of where all pieces go and which stitches go where. I started last night with the rear bottom seat. My buddy's mom used to make baptism clothing so she has two industrial sewing machines. So that covers that. I'll post pictures of what I've done tonight. Feel free to chime in with pointers. I'm all ears.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds like you got a plan.... get to sewing :cheesy:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

X2 take lots of pics


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

anyone can do interior uffin: :rofl:


----------



## Sweetnlow5 (Feb 2, 2007)

Up until last night it was a walk in the park. That's when the take apart ended. Now it's the thinking part of putting together the puzzle. I'll post up my progress tonight since ill have a little more time to mess with it.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ive always wondered about tryin that shit, post some pics already lol


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

:thumbsup: How did it come out homie?.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

I would've suggested not taking the entire interior apart at once.


----------



## Sweetnlow5 (Feb 2, 2007)

LOL. Fuck that. I paid someone. I'll post pics when they're done. It's a pain in the ass.


----------



## Sweetnlow5 (Feb 2, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I would've suggested not taking the entire interior apart at once.


Good suggestion. I noticed that once it was too late.


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Dope thread. Ive been high out of my mind like that an tried to take on a project then realized i was just really high when i jumped into it.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

MEGAKRON said:


> Dope thread. Ive been high out of my mind like that an tried to take on a project then realized i was just really high when i jumped into it.



X2 lol


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Its not that bad really but to sew you need an heavy duty sewing machine a thick needle that goes though the fabric I broke mine girl sewing machine :twak:


----------



## Nightwalkersrt (Jun 17, 2013)

Sweetnlow5 said:


> LOL. Fuck that. I paid someone. I'll post pics when they're done. It's a pain in the ass.


Lol,least you attempted to knock it out something's are just better to let the pros do it although the only way we learn is by experiance and mistakes,sounded like a good plan though.car is looking good post them pics then thier done with the interior.


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Lol! Good try homie.


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

D**n.. I almost pi**ed myself... I was all hyped up thinking there were going to be some surprisingly sick pics of this fresh a** new interior.... LOL...

Can't knock you though. At least you started on it. I don't think most would have the sack to do that even... I hope to see pics still..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Years ago I attempted to reupholster my seats in white vinyl with black piping. I made the piping myself with welt cord, used a seam ripper on the old seats, traced them out on the new material, cut, and then shit got frustrating. I think me n my girl spent about 12 hours on a rear seat bottom and that's as far as I got. I returned the sewing machine I borrowed and the material and seat bottom is still just sitting here. The problems I had was material bunching up an not coming out smooth once both pieces and the piping were sewn together so I had to seam rip quite a few fresh seams and redo them. Also, I snapped a few of the expensive needles made for leather just goin through 4 layers of vinyl. I do everything else to my rides except body work so I figured how hard could it be. Screw that I'd rather rewire a whole car. Ill snap some pics even though the seat to me isn't worthy of use. I just keep it as a reminder to never attempt that again.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I tried to do my own metal/body work myself. Check my build thread. Not saying you are a failure but with a job and family best to just leave that shit to the pro's and do what you can yourself. Cause these are NOT they area's to try and save money believe me.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweetnlow5 said:


> LOL. Fuck that. I paid someone.


that's my motto


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Where you buy materials? foam and leather.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

the foam and leather emporium in tustin is a good place


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

hahaha. Believe me i have my own upholstery shop and i restore all my own cars. Body, Paint, & Engine work is easier than Interior. The sad thing is it pays the least.


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Thoes are not good seats to do as your first.The most important thing is knowing in what order the sections go back together.Also if you are not using a machine with a walking foot you could have problems when you go through multiple layers of sewfoam and material.


----------



## My1963Impala (Sep 10, 2009)

Any new pictures yet?


----------



## reddnis81 (Jul 2, 2011)

:inoutwhaaaaahahahahaahahahahaaaa:twak: 
he said it was a walk in the park


----------

